# Boneless Cured & Smoked Pork Chops & Canadian Bacon



## Bearcarver

*Boneless Cured & Smoked Pork Chops & CB* (Huge Score!!)

Another one I did while AWOL:

*NOTE: *The following is how I do this particular Smoke. You can do it this way, or many other ways.
I'm posting this in Step by Step form in case anyone would like to follow it.


I got a really good score about two weeks ago!!!
Lowest price for Pork Loin I've seen for at least 3 years!!!
On Sale at Weis Markets for $1.59 per pound!!!!
I couldn't believe it, and it came in on the week after Standing Rib Roast was $4.99 !!!!
My Ram hasn't hauled that much weight, since I used to carve my Bears!!! LOL

So I raced down there, and picked out about 27 pounds of Pork Loin (3 Loins).

While I was there, I bought 4 packages of what they were calling "Petite Pork Ribs" on sale for $1.79.
*Tip: *If you ever see "Petite Pork Ribs", just walk on by!!!
They look like small Pork Spares, but when you open the package, they are in two pieces, cut lengthwise.
They seem to be the top sections of what you have left, after doing the St Louis cut on a pair of Pork Spares!!!!
They tasted fine made in about a 2-2-1 at 200˚, but a PITA prepping, and very thin!!!

*So back to my Pork Loin Adventure:*
First of all, since it was Dec 30th, Mrs Bear wanted some Loin for her crock-pot to make Pork & Sauerkraut (New Year's Day).
I wanted to cure the rest, so that worked out perfectly.
I cut two 9" long pieces from each Loin, which is just what will fit in my Gallon Size Zip-locks.
The 3 pieces left were a perfect fit in Mrs Bear's Big Oval Crock-Pot.

*Prepping (Day #1):*
Weigh pieces to be cured.
Weigh proper amount of Tender Quick for each piece of Pork Loin (1/2 ounce---One TBS per pound).
Rub TQ on first, trying to get it distributed evenly all over the piece of meat it was measured for.
Rub on between one tsp & 2 tsp of Brown Sugar per pound of meat, and put the piece of meat in the bag.
*Note:* *We fold the top of the bag over, like a pants cuff, so no salt or sugar grains get in the zipper parts.
Any cure that falls off before getting into the bag, I pick up & put in the bag, with the piece of meat it was designated to be with. That will ensure that the proper amount of cure will be with each piece of meat during the curing stage.*

*Calculating curing time:*
The method I use for calculating curing time is simple.
Measure the thickest spot of all of the pieces of meat you plan to cure.
Figure how many "half inches" there are in that measurement.
Add 2 to that number. That will be the minimum time that I would cure that piece of meat.
Then I personally like to add 2 or 3 more days to be extra safe (you can't over-cure, but you can under-cure).
Example:
My thickest piece was 2 1/2 inches. There are 5 "Half inches" in 2 1/2".
So that would be 5 Days plus 2 days = 7 days minimum curing time.
Then due to the fact that I wanted to smoke the meat on Monday, January 9th, I added 2 more days to that number.
So I cured these pieces of Pork Loin for 9 days in my fridge, at 37˚/38˚.
*Note: I Never cure for less than 8 days.*

*Day #9:*
Rinse all the pieces off, and soaked them in cold water for about one half hour.
I cut a few slices off of the biggest piece, and checked the color inside to be sure it was cured to the center.
Then I did a Fry-Test to make sure it wasn't too salty. It was perfect.
So I rinsed the pieces all off again, and patted them dry with a lot of paper towels (Mrs Bear says I should buy a paper towel company!!)
I also cut some slices lengthwise through the thin fat caps, on top, to allow more smoke & seasoning to get into the red meat.
Then I sprinkled some CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder on each piece, and put the pieces on the Grill racks, without touching each other.
Then into the fridge uncovered over night for the pellicle to begin forming.
If you don't have fridge space, you can put in your smoker for an hour or two at about 130˚, before adding the smoke.

*Day #10 (Smoking Day---Using MES 40):*
7:00 AM----------------------------------Pre-Heat Smoker to 140˚.
8:00 AM----------------------------------Put loaded grills on top two positions, with top exhaust vent open fully.
8:30 AM----------------------------------Put well lit, loaded with Hickory, AMNPS on bars in bottom of MES, to the left of chip burner.
4:00 PM----------------------------------Bump heat to 180˚ (Internal Temps were at about 120˚ at this time).
5:00 PM----------------------------------Good color---remove AMNPS & save remaining pellets (IT was about 133˚).
Between 7 PM and 8 PM-------------Check each piece, and remove pieces when they are between 145˚ and 150˚ internal temp.

Allow to cool to about 100˚ before wrapping in plastic wrap, and putting in fridge for R & R.
I usually leave the pieces in my fridge for one night, but I had to go away that day, so they stayed for two nights.
These are the best tasting cured & smoked Pork Loins I ever had, and I believe the extra day in fridge before slicing is the main reason.

Put in freezer for 2 hours before slicing makes the slicing work much better.
I sliced 58 Boneless Pork Chops (1/2" each), and 90 slices of Canadian Bacon (1/8" each), and had one small bowl full of tasty ends left.

I wrapped 3 slices of CB in between two Pork Chops in each vacuum pack for freezing (Just right for a meal for Mrs Bear & Me).


That's all I can think of right now----Enjoy the Views!!

Bear




My Huge Score on Pork Loin ( 3 loins on bottom of pile):








Petite Pork Ribs (Do Not Buy!):







I still can't believe that price!!!







All rubbed, bagged, and ready for 9 days in the Fridge:







Rinsed & soaking for a half hour after curing:







Slices for the Salt-fry test.
Note the color. The bottom two slices were from the inside of a cured section of Loin.
They are nice and bright pink, showing the cure went all the way to the center:







Salt-fry test:







Sampling & consuming the "Salt-fry test" subjects (another good reason for doing the test):







All patted dry, seasoned, and ready for an overnight in Fridge, before smoking:







After Smoking & 2 days mellowing out in fridge, before slicing:







All sliced up into Boneless Smoked Pork Chops & Canadian Bacon---Plus some mighty tasty ends!!!







Close-up of the finished products:







All vacuum packed, named & dated, and ready for freezing, except for a couple packs for immediate consumption!


----------



## woodcutter

Lot of good stuff in those pictures! Been thinking of trying to cure some pork porterhouse chops. (I believe that is the new name)


----------



## chef willie

Xlnt looking work there Bear.....great job as always


----------



## Bearcarver

Woodcutter said:


> Lot of good stuff in those pictures! Been thinking of trying to cure some pork porterhouse chops. (I believe that is the new name)


Thanks Todd!!

Bear


----------



## suie

Wow....just wow! I sure would like to nibble on a slice of that canadian bacon!!

I'd make rib tips with those "petite ribs", they are a great little snack.


----------



## Bearcarver

Chef Willie said:


> Xlnt looking work there Bear.....great job as always


Thanks Willie!!!----Very much!!!

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Looks really fantastic! Great write up as usual Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver

Suie said:


> Wow....just wow! I sure would like to nibble on a slice of that canadian bacon!!
> 
> I'd make rib tips with those "petite ribs", they are a great little snack.


Thank You Suie!!!

Bear


----------



## JckDanls 07

AHHHHHH...   That's the Bear we've come to love....  sure did miss ya while you were gone.... SO GLAD YOUR BACK...  excellent post....


----------



## bear55

Looks a lot like ham.  Taste like ham?


----------



## Bearcarver

JckDanls 07 said:


> AHHHHHH... That's the Bear we've come to love.... sure did miss ya while you were gone.... SO GLAD YOUR BACK... excellent post....


Thank You very much, Keith!!!!

I missed you too!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Bear55 said:


> Looks a lot like ham.  Taste like ham?


Sorta----Actually tastes like Smoked Pork Chops & Canadian Bacon, but any pork you cure & smoke is somewhat similar to ham.

Bear


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Just waiting on my pink salt to come in and I'm doing this!  I ordered it a week ago so it should be here anytime.  I used to buy those 1/2" pieces for $6-7/lbs.  I can buy pork loin for $2.09.

So, this was the dry method of curing?  Have you tried the wet method?  Any tips?


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Got this marked , Bear. been meaning to try some soon , but $$. That 'Dakota' is draining me...wish it would get smashed by a tree limb...

Things ARE looking up though , and we're seeing light...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Really good Tutorial, thanks.


----------



## roller

Dang Bear you must have bought them out and you sure can stackem high...Great job Buddy ...


----------



## Bearcarver

JaxRmrJmr said:


> Just waiting on my pink salt to come in and I'm doing this!  I ordered it a week ago so it should be here anytime.  I used to buy those 1/2" pieces for $6-7/lbs.  I can buy pork loin for $2.09.
> 
> So, this was the dry method of curing?  Have you tried the wet method?  Any tips?


Thanks Jax!!!

I never do the wet brine cure method, but nothing wrong with it. I feel I get better flavor this way with TQ. Could be just me.

All of my tips are above in the original post. I'll answer any questions though---In PM or here.

Bear


----------



## palladini

I would do this, but I would roll my Canadian bacon in corn meal before slicing, add more flavor when cooked.


----------



## Bearcarver

Palladini said:


> I would do this, but I would roll my Canadian bacon in corn meal before slicing, add more flavor when cooked.


Sure That would be good too.

Canadian Bacon made in America is just cured & smoked like I did here.

I think Canadian Bacon made in Canada is cured & rolled in corn meal (Pea Meal), but not smoked.

Bear


----------



## palladini

Yes, your correct, our Peameal Bacon is brined, then rolled in Corn Meal, but what, I wonder would it taste like if it were brined, smoked, then rolled in Corn Meal?  I think it would add a great taste to it.


----------



## Bearcarver

Palladini said:


> Yes, your correct, our Peameal Bacon is brined, then rolled in Corn Meal, but what, I wonder would it taste like if it were brined, smoked, then rolled in Corn Meal?  I think it would add a great taste to it.


Sounds good to me, but I'm easy!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

oldschoolbbq said:


> Got this marked , Bear. been meaning to try some soon , but $$. That 'Dakota' is draining me...wish it would get smashed by a tree limb...
> 
> Things ARE looking up though , and we're seeing light...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really good Tutorial, thanks.


Thanks Stan!!!

Go for it---You'll love it !!

Bear


Roller said:


> Dang Bear you must have bought them out and you sure can stackem high...Great job Buddy ...


Thanks Roller!!

They had a mess of 9 pounders all over the place!!

I just couldn't believe the price!!

Bear


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Jax!!!
> 
> I never do the wet brine cure method, but nothing wrong with it. I feel I get better flavor this way with TQ. Could be just me.
> 
> All of my tips are above in the original post. I'll answer any questions though---In PM or here.
> 
> Bear


Finally did it, although I used the wet brine/cure method for my maiden voyage.  One 7 lbs loin, cut into 3 pieces, soaking in 38 degree brine for 10 days should do it, huh?

A couple of questions....

One question I do have is that you said you made smoked porkchops and CB.  Is there a difference that I didn't catch besides the size and thickness?

Another question is that I removed the fat and silver skin from my loin.  After the fact I saw that you did not, but rather you put a few shallow slices through it.  We were having a lightning storm so I had the computer shut off.  I couldn't check and couldn't remember whether you did or didn't.  Does leaving it on or removing it change the cure time?  I'm fairly descent with a fillet knife so there wasn't quite a good handful of trimmings from the whole loin.


----------



## Bearcarver

JaxRmrJmr said:


> Finally did it, although I used the wet brine/cure method for my maiden voyage.  One 7 lbs loin, cut into 3 pieces, soaking in 38 degree brine for 10 days should do it, huh?
> 
> A couple of questions....
> 
> One question I do have is that you said you made smoked porkchops and CB.  Is there a difference that I didn't catch besides the size and thickness?
> 
> Another question is that I removed the fat and silver skin from my loin.  After the fact I saw that you did not, but rather you put a few shallow slices through it.  We were having a lightning storm so I had the computer shut off.  I couldn't check and couldn't remember whether you did or didn't.  Does leaving it on or removing it change the cure time?  I'm fairly descent with a fillet knife so there wasn't quite a good handful of trimmings from the whole loin.


The only difference between the cured smoked Pork Chops & the CB is the thickness.
Most people trim the fat off. However there really isn't that much there, and I love a little fat on my meat.

Trimming that little bit of fat off wouldn't change the cure time.

Bear


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Gotcha.  The fat pretty much pulls away just by grabbing it and pulling it off.  I was more so worried about the silver skin, but I never remove it when I'm grilling loin chops and they turn out good.  I guess the curing process doesn't make it tough or something I should worry about.


----------



## Bearcarver

JaxRmrJmr said:


> Gotcha.  The fat pretty much pulls away just by grabbing it and pulling it off.  I was more so worried about the silver skin, but I never remove it when I'm grilling loin chops and they turn out good.  I guess the curing process doesn't make it tough or something I should worry about.


The silver skin could get a little chewy, but it's no harder cutting it off after smoking than it is before.

I just eat it, but I'm a Bear. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## baconandbeer2

Looks awesoem.  Try making biscuits and gravy with that stuff.  Also, have you ever done thin sliced pork loin chops?


----------



## Bearcarver

baconandbeer2 said:


> Looks awesoem. Try making biscuits and gravy with that stuff. Also, have you ever done thin sliced pork loin chops?


Thanks B & B !!!

Yes, cured and not cured. These are the cured ones.

Bear


----------



## dr k

Looks fantastic!  This is one of my next smoking projects.  Just found a local meat processing company that sells pink salt cure #1.  I recognized The Cutco steak knife from your fry test.  I used to sell them one summer when I was in college LOL.  They're great tools and are guaranteed for life and are sharpened for free for life (I only send in the serrated ones.)  Their serrated knifes are the best I've ever used.  You may have info. on their sharpening offer and can probably find it online if you haven't sent them in before but if you have any questions just holler.

-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver

Dr K said:


> Looks fantastic!  This is one of my next smoking projects.  Just found a local meat processing company that sells pink salt cure #1.  I recognized The Cutco steak knife from your fry test.  I used to sell them one summer when I was in college LOL.  They're great tools and are guaranteed for life and are sharpened for free for life (I only send in the serrated ones.)  Their serrated knifes are the best I've ever used.  You may have info. on their sharpening offer and can probably find it online if you haven't sent them in before but if you have any questions just holler.
> 
> -Kurt


Thanks Dr K !!!

LOL---We actually bought that knife set about 30 years ago, from a kid working his way through college. (Neighbor's Nephew)

Had a scissors that could cut heavy rope & could cut a penny in half.

Dang things haven't needed sharpening yet?!?!   Not Kidding!!

Bear


----------



## webowabo

Just doing some late night cant sleep cure reading... I knew I should have just read yours first..  lol. Great thread ...easy instructions.. good looking spread ;)
Im ready for some CB now. 
Thanks
MIKE


----------



## Bearcarver

webowabo said:


> Just doing some late night cant sleep cure reading... I knew I should have just read yours first.. lol. Great thread ...easy instructions.. good looking spread ;)
> Im ready for some CB now.
> Thanks
> MIKE


Thanks Mike!!!  Glad you like it !!

I try to make my Step by Steps so easy, even I can follow them!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## pc farmer

adamphone125.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Nov 24, 2013






I just made Bears CB and chops.

They are awesome.

Thanks Bear for all your step by steps.

They all turn out great.


----------



## Bearcarver

c farmer said:


> I just made Bears CB and chops.
> 
> They are awesome.
> 
> Thanks Bear for all your step by steps.
> 
> They all turn out great.


Thanks Farmer!!

I love it when I can help somebody make Great stuff !!

You did Great---Looks Perfect !!

Bear


----------



## milt2tle

Great recipe, great presentation, great ideas ... thank you so much for posting these instructions.

Simple, possible silly, but genuine question:

As I read the recipe/directions, the meat has been first cured and then smoked/cooked to a "done" degree ... and yet you seem to talk about frying/cooking it again when you're getting ready to eat it.  IS it "safe" to eat without the additional/final/pre-gobble cooking, or do you recommend even this final cook?

Thanks, again!

Milt


----------



## Bearcarver

milt2tle said:


> Great recipe, great presentation, great ideas ... thank you so much for posting these instructions.
> 
> Simple, possible silly, but genuine question:
> 
> As I read the recipe/directions, the meat has been first cured and then smoked/cooked to a "done" degree ... and yet you seem to talk about frying/cooking it again when you're getting ready to eat it.  IS it "safe" to eat without the additional/final/pre-gobble cooking, or do you recommend even this final cook?
> 
> Thanks, again!
> 
> Milt


Not a silly question, but an easy answer.

The Internal temp has to get to 145* sometime before you eat it.

If you don't take the internal temp to 145* when you smoke it, then you have to be careful you don't burn it in the Pan taking it to 145* before you eat it.

However if you take the IT to 145* (USDA safe to eat temp) while you smoke it (Like I do), then you could either eat it cold or heat it up a little in a Pan, Nukulator, or whatever.

It only has to get to 145* IT one time.  The only reason I put it in the pan before eating it is because I like to eat it warmed up a little bit instead of cold, but you don't have to if you took it to 145* when you smoked it.

Bear


----------



## milt2tle

Thank you again, sir ... please do know how much I - and others like me - appreciate the time you have already taken to post such good, clear, detailed instructions as well as the time you continue to take - like now - answering our learning-level questions.

Continued Best Wishes,

Milt


----------



## Bearcarver

milt2tle said:


> Thank you again, sir ... please do know how much I - and others like me - appreciate the time you have already taken to post such good, clear, detailed instructions as well as the time you continue to take - like now - answering our learning-level questions.
> 
> Continued Best Wishes,
> 
> Milt


Thank You for those kind words, Milt.

It's guys like you & many others that make it all worth it.

I'm glad I'm able to help a lot of Great People like you------Always makes my Day!!

Bear


----------



## kickingwing

Bear, did you use your water pan when you smoked these?


----------



## torp3t3d0

As the others say...Thanks.....only been doing this for a short time so I have been acting like a sponge with all the info you "ol' timers "put out......did my first 20 lbs of NON-Salt pork Bacon (First batch was so salty I couldn't even put it in my mouth (dry rub))....Did a Dry rub for CB and again...REALLY salty even after smoking it 4 30 minute time in clean water.....so I tried PoP's brine and 20 lbs of belly later had GREAT BACON....doing a pork loin in the brine now to see how that comes out....

Bottom Line......I want to do the dry cure again but I am scared to try....have both the Morton's cure and IC#1.........

I think I will copy down your method and try again.....


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokeyMaple said:


> Bear, did you use your water pan when you smoked these?


I haven't put water in my MES water pan in over 4 years.

Bear


torp3t3d0 said:


> As the others say...Thanks.....only been doing this for a short time so I have been acting like a sponge with all the info you "ol' timers "put out......did my first 20 lbs of NON-Salt pork Bacon (First batch was so salty I couldn't even put it in my mouth (dry rub))....Did a Dry rub for CB and again...REALLY salty even after smoking it 4 30 minute time in clean water.....so I tried PoP's brine and 20 lbs of belly later had GREAT BACON....doing a pork loin in the brine now to see how that comes out....
> 
> Bottom Line......I want to do the dry cure again but I am scared to try....have both the Morton's cure and IC#1.........
> 
> I think I will copy down your method and try again.....


The only time I ever had to soak anything I cured to get rid of salt flavor was the one time I used Hi Mountain cure & seasoning on BBB. That was when I was a Newbie.

None of my Tender Quick cured meats have ever been salty.

That's not from just me---That's Mrs Bear, Bear Jr & his wife, and about 2 dozen friends & relatives.

If you use my method follow it closely, including the Brown sugar.

Bear


----------



## kickingwing

Bear, appreciate the reply.  Now I have a bunch of questions floating around in my head, most notably "to pan or not to pan?" or maybe "when to use a pan and when not to use a pan?".  Doesn't sound like you use one for anything.  I'll search around on the forum but I'm just curious what everyone else thinks and does?  I can start a new thread in general discussion if that makes sense, someone just say the word.

Thanks again Bear, your insight is invaluable......


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokeyMaple said:


> Bear, appreciate the reply.  Now I have a bunch of questions floating around in my head, most notably "to pan or not to pan?" or maybe "when to use a pan and when not to use a pan?".  Doesn't sound like you use one for anything.  I'll search around on the forum but I'm just curious what everyone else thinks and does?  I can start a new thread in general discussion if that makes sense, someone just say the word.
> 
> Thanks again Bear, your insight is invaluable......


These don't drip much, so I don't use a pan with them.

I sometimes use a pan for things that drip like crazy, like Chicken parts, a Butt, and sometimes a Prime Rib.

However I use a wire cooling rack in the bottom of the pan to allow the smoke to get all around the meat.

Bear


----------



## torp3t3d0

I plan to....copied your procedure to a "word document" and have it in my "smoking" cook book....my next try is to do yours step by step.....

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## kickingwing

Bear, I meant water pan. When to use and when not, I'll dig around the forum to see what others are doing.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokeyMaple said:


> Bear, I meant water pan. When to use and when not, I'll dig around the forum to see what others are doing.


I'll make it easy on you:

My Water pan remains wrapped in foil & empty, and in position, and it has been like that for over 4 years.

You don't need to add water in an MES.

Bear


----------



## kickingwing

Thanks Bear. That settles it for me.


----------



## krisby1

Bear,

Have been reading your “Step by Steps” and came upon this one.  I’m a relative newbie to smoking and I really want to smoke some chops, but I have a few questions. 

I have a Peoria 24x48 back yard cooker and I am wondering how to modify your instructions to hold this smoker at this low a temp.  Also, I don’t have a Guru, so I will be managing the temp manually with charcoal and hickory chunks.

Guess I will just start out with the meat on the far side of the smoker with the vent and smoke stacks ⅓ open.   And a small fire. 

Any suggestions/hints/tips/criticisms are welcome.  Probably won’t get around to this for a couple weeks, but I like to read and plan and research and plan and think and plan and.....

Thanks for all your help.  We newbies need all the help we can get. Looking forward to your reply.  And from anybody else that has suggestions.


----------



## Bearcarver

Krisby1 said:


> Bear,
> 
> Have been reading your “Step by Steps” and came upon this one.  I’m a relative newbie to smoking and I really want to smoke some chops, but I have a few questions.
> 
> I have a Peoria 24x48 back yard cooker and I am wondering how to modify your instructions to hold this smoker at this low a temp.  Also, I don’t have a Guru, so I will be managing the temp manually with charcoal and hickory chunks.
> 
> Guess I will just start out with the meat on the far side of the smoker with the vent and smoke stacks ⅓ open.   And a small fire.
> 
> Any suggestions/hints/tips/criticisms are welcome.  Probably won’t get around to this for a couple weeks, but I like to read and plan and research and plan and think and plan and.....
> 
> Thanks for all your help.  We newbies need all the help we can get. Looking forward to your reply.  And from anybody else that has suggestions.


I don't know how to keep any particular temp in any smokers. That's why I stick to my MES 40.

There are two important things to doing a Pork Loin into CB, with results similar to mine.

#1 is getting some good TBS smoke on it. That can be done at just about any temp, or assortment of temps, between about 120° and 160°. Depending on the temps used, it should be for at least 6 hours, and should bring the internal temps up to 120° or 130°.

#2  Then the temp should be raised to a higher temp, like 180° or 200° until the IT of all pieces get to at least 145°.

That gives you a range of temps which might make it easier to get to with smokers other than an electric.

Bear


----------



## dreadylock

thanks bear  your method is the easiest and my wife just loves it that she uses it to make chicken


----------



## Bearcarver

dreadylock said:


> thanks bear  your method is the easiest and my wife just loves it that she uses it to make chicken


Thank You!!

I'm glad you like it !!

Bear


----------



## gary s

Nice, I have got this one going right now    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Nice, I have got this one going right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

I Appreciate that !!

Bear


----------



## cbtengr

Thanks for your service and WELCOME HOME !

Great post, have one question do I work the TQ into the fat also or just the meat that shows, my loin has a thin layer of fat on the one side.  Thanks!

Brad


----------



## Bearcarver

cbtengr said:


> Thanks for your service and WELCOME HOME !
> 
> Great post, have one question do I work the TQ into the fat also or just the meat that shows, my loin has a thin layer of fat on the one side.  Thanks!
> 
> Brad


Thanks Brad !

Some use less cure on the fat side. I just treat it all the same, and it always works out good !!

And a Big Welcome home to you, brother!!

101st ??? Got a lot of buddies were in the 101st.  I came that close----I was in line with a buddy of mine in Basic (Ft Bragg), after the Jump Demo. We were in line for about an hour, to sign up. We were about 6 guys from the front of the line, and we decided "If we stayed on that plane long enough, it will eventually land" (Chickened out!!!).

Bear


----------



## cbtengr

Cured Loin.JPG



__ cbtengr
__ Apr 29, 2015





 first effort ! It weighed 3.5 pounds and spent 6 days in the fridge at which time I followed your instructions giving it a good rinsing, soaking and the paper towel pat down. Cut off a slice and fried it up, tasted very good ! Put it back in the fridge for about 22 hours and put it in the smoker this morning about 0610. I have a 22.5 " WSM and this is my first attempt at a really low temp. I am used to setting it for ribs and pork shoulder and have got the 225 to 240 range dialed in however...............  I was doing a real good job of keeping it around 150 but at the 5hr mark the temp really nose dived so I kind of opened things up and was getting mote temp than was needed. At 6 hours I took an internal temp of the loin and had 150 degrees so I pulled it off the smoker. It is a most beautiful shade of mahogany, it looked like it was shellaced (sp) . Not exactly the 10 hour cook I was looking for but I am sure it will taste fine. Thanks for your assistance !

LRB,

Brad


----------



## Bearcarver

cbtengr said:


> Cured Loin.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ cbtengr
> __ Apr 29, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first effort ! It weighed 3.5 pounds and spent 6 days in the fridge at which time I followed your instructions giving it a good rinsing, soaking and the paper towel pat down. Cut off a slice and fried it up, tasted very good ! Put it back in the fridge for about 22 hours and put it in the smoker this morning about 0610. I have a 22.5 " WSM and this is my first attempt at a really low temp. I am used to setting it for ribs and pork shoulder and have got the 225 to 240 range dialed in however...............  I was doing a real good job of keeping it around 150 but at the 5hr mark the temp really nose dived so I kind of opened things up and was getting mote temp than was needed. At 6 hours I took an internal temp of the loin and had 150 degrees so I pulled it off the smoker. It is a most beautiful shade of mahogany, it looked like it was shellaced (sp) . Not exactly the 10 hour cook I was looking for but I am sure it will taste fine. Thanks for your assistance !
> 
> LRB,
> 
> Brad


Certainly looks good, Brad!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You can get pretty good smoke on it in 6 hours, at that temp. I'm sure it will be Awesome!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lucky you checked it & got it out at 150° IT. They can get pretty Dry at 160° or higher IT.

Bear


----------



## cbtengr

Sliced Loin.JPG



__ cbtengr
__ Apr 30, 2015






It tasted as good as it looked, as much as I wanted to try it I waited for the wife to get home and we had some of it for supper. I have smoked loins before and was aware of how quickly they can over cook. It may seem excessive but I was checking this every 1/2 hour and it was hovering around 135 for the internal temp at the 5 hr. mark. I have had my smoker for 3 years now and am always amazed at how easy it is to get great results, that is because of folks like you  Bear who have taken the time to share your wealth of knowledge regarding smoking. If you can read and follow simple instructions you can turn out some mighty good product ! THANKS !!


----------



## gary s

Very Nice, looks great    I love that stuff   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

cbtengr said:


> It tasted as good as it looked, as much as I wanted to try it I waited for the wife to get home and we had some of it for supper. I have smoked loins before and was aware of how quickly they can over cook. It may seem excessive but I was checking this every 1/2 hour and it was hovering around 135 for the internal temp at the 5 hr. mark. I have had my smoker for 3 years now and am always amazed at how easy it is to get great results, that is because of folks like you  Bear who have taken the time to share your wealth of knowledge regarding smoking. If you can read and follow simple instructions you can turn out some mighty good product ! THANKS !!


Thank You for those kind words.

I love hearing from all the People who make good use of my Step by Steps.

The last batch I made I cut the slices all to 1/8th inch CB. We just had some last night, and Mrs Bear said, "Next time slice some at 1/2" like you did before. I like them cut into Pork Chops for Supper instead of Canadian Bacon. Canadian Bacon is Great for breakfast, but the thicker ones are better for Supper".

So I got my Marching Orders from the Boss for my next batch!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dr k

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You for those kind words.
> 
> I love hearing from all the People who make good use of my Step by Steps.
> 
> The last batch I made I cut the slices all to 1/8th inch CB. We just had some last night, and Mrs Bear said, "Next time slice some at 1/2" like you did before. I like them cut into Pork Chops for Supper instead of Canadian Bacon. Canadian Bacon is Great for breakfast, but the thicker ones are better for Supper".
> 
> So I got my Marching Orders from the Boss for my next batch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear









  Boneless ham steaks YUM!


----------



## Bearcarver

Dr K said:


> Boneless ham steaks YUM!


Yup----They're actually better tasting than Ham Steaks.

We used to buy Cured & Smoked Pork Chops at a couple of my favorite PA Dutch Butcher Shops before I had my Smoker. Mrs Bear & I loved them, but they were really expensive. Now that I have a smoker, I can make my own, but I have to get the Boneless Pork Loins, because I don't have a Band Saw for meat. We used to tell them how thick, and they'd whack them off on the Bandsaw right in front of us.

Actually I think the cured & smoked Pork Chops are just as good without the bones, even though non cured Pork Chops are better with the bones in them. IMHO

Bear


----------



## dr k

Bearcarver said:


> Yup----They're actually better tasting than Ham Steaks.
> 
> We used to buy Cured & Smoked Pork Chops at a couple of my favorite PA Dutch Butcher Shops before I had my Smoker. Mrs Bear & I loved them, but they were really expensive. Now that I have a smoker, I can make my own, but I have to get the Boneless Pork Loins, because I don't have a Band Saw for meat. We used to tell them how thick, and they'd whack them off on the Bandsaw right in front of us.
> 
> Actually I think the cured & smoked Pork Chops are just as good without the bones, even though non cured Pork Chops are better with the bones in them. IMHO
> 
> Bear


Your right!  I guess it would be a thin 1/2" thick Americas Cut pork chop instead of a ham steak. 

-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver

Dr K said:


> Your right!  I guess it would be a thin 1/2" thick Americas Cut pork chop instead of a ham steak.
> 
> -Kurt


One thing though:

I used to buy them 3/4" thick, but I only slice mine to 1/2" Thick, because my slicer maxes out at 1/2".

LOL----And I'm not gonna try to slice 70 or 80 slices by hand !!!   1/2" is fine with me!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dr k

Bearcarver said:


> One thing though:
> 
> I used to buy them 3/4" thick, but I only slice mine to 1/2" Thick, because my slicer maxes out at 1/2".
> 
> LOL----And I'm not gonna try to slice 70 or 80 slices by hand !!!   1/2" is fine with me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


I'm not sure if your the one with Cutco knives I used to sell.  The 10" Double D serrated slicer for boneless meats and breads is what I use.  I am thinking about getting an electric slicer.

-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver

Dr K said:


> I'm not sure if your the one with Cutco knives I used to sell.  The 10" Double D serrated slicer for boneless meats and breads is what I use.  I am thinking about getting an electric slicer.
> 
> -Kurt


I got the Cutco set from a kid (Neighbor's Nephew) working his way through college, back in the 1980s.

The Steak knives never needed sharpening & we still use them heavily today!!!

The only thing from them that doesn't cut good any more is the Scissors the guy cut a penny in half with & the big thick rope. I keep it in my Bucket-Boss for emergencies only.

Bear


----------



## dr k

Bearcarver said:


> I got the Cutco set from a kid (Neighbor's Nephew) working his way through college, back in the 1980s.
> 
> The Steak knives never needed sharpening & we still use them heavily today!!!
> 
> The only thing from them that doesn't cut good any more is the Scissors the guy cut a penny in half with & the big thick rope. I keep it in my Bucket-Boss for emergencies only.
> 
> Bear


I cut many a penny with my scissors in demos.  I sold these knives as an independent sales rep. for a few weeks in the summer of 1987 but found I needed a few more college credits and went to summer school away from home at WIU.  I really wasn't liking to go to peoples homes to sell knives.  Wow!  Door to door knife salesman.  I'm sure this method isn't as common as it once was.  I got $700+ in knives for $90 and a little spending money that summer selling Cutco.  I don't recommend that sales approach but I do recommend the cutlery.

-Kurt


----------



## ginny larson

love this I have been wondering how this was done. what food saver bags is that to do individual slices all together.? so what part is the Canadian bacon it is usually round part?


----------



## Bearcarver

Ginny Larson said:


> love this I have been wondering how this was done. what food saver bags is that to do individual slices all together.? so what part is the Canadian bacon it is usually round part?


Thank You Ginny!!

The only difference between my "Boneless Cured & Smoked Pork Chops" and my "Cured & Smoked Canadian Bacon" is the Thickness I slice them to.

Bear


----------



## yeroc

Looking for advice on this latest batch of CB. After 16 days of curing I pulled out the meat, rinsed and then cut the large pieces in half. Look at the two halves on the left of the photo. There is a brighter red streak above a line of fat which appears to have not cured, or at least it isn't the pink color I'm used to from 5 previous batches. Any thoughts on how best to handle this? I was planning to let these all sit in the refrigerator overnight and smoke per Bear's step by step tomorrow. I'm wondering if the pieces with the red streak need to be handled differently. Smoked separately using a quicker method maybe?

Thoughts?

Thanks!













IMG_3998.jpg



__ yeroc
__ Sep 17, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver

Yeroc said:


> Looking for advice on this latest batch of CB. After 16 days of curing I pulled out the meat, rinsed and then cut the large pieces in half. Look at the two halves on the left of the photo. There is a brighter red streak above a line of fat which appears to have not cured, or at least it isn't the pink color I'm used to from 5 previous batches. Any thoughts on how best to handle this? I was planning to let these all sit in the refrigerator overnight and smoke per Bear's step by step tomorrow. I'm wondering if the pieces with the red streak need to be handled differently. Smoked separately using a quicker method maybe?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!


That looks like it's just two different sections of the loin & they just show the color differently.

If it wasn't cured all the way there would be a Grayish Brown center in the side that you cut open. (See Pic below)

Yours Looks cured to center to me.

Bear

Here's a piece of Ham that isn't cured to center. I don't know who's it is---I just found it for you:













500x1000px-LL-5f24bedf_IMG533.jpeg



__ Bearcarver
__ Sep 17, 2017


----------



## yeroc

Bearcarver said:


> That looks like it's just two different sections of the loin & they just show the color differently.
> 
> If it wasn't cured all the way there would be a Grayish Brown center in the side that you cut open.
> 
> Looks cured to center to me.
> 
> Bear


I appreciate the quick reply! I've never had the variation in color like that. Good to know you think it's okay. I'll follow the usual smoking process tomorrow. Thanks again for the step by step!


----------

